# Tile and deck jobs last summer



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

dgbehrends said:


> Been on this site for a little while now and just realized there was a showcase section.
> Here is a tile job that my brother and I completed after getting a little help from this board.
> http://tilesummer08.shutterfly.com/
> 
> ...


Both projects look great! :thumbsup:

Jamie


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

Thanks! Both projects overran their budgets, but I think it was worth it.


----------

